# Chaika His And Hers.



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

His and hers Chaika watches arrived today courtesy of Lampoc and very nice they are too.

The factory opened in 1940 under the name Volga in the city of Uglich 100 or so miles north east of Moscow. In 1956 they began trading under the name Chaika and Volga. The brand name Chaika was in honor of the first female cosmonaut, Valentina Tereshkova, as that was her call sign.

Early versions were marked in red with CCCP and featured the hammer with sickle. I date these around 1995. Please correct me if I am wrong.

Many thanks to Lampoc.










MINE










The 710'S


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Good timing - make sure you both wear them in her honour on Sunday (the anniversary of her flight).

As an aside, I've always thought that the call sign Seagull was a little cruel. I always wonder if she chose it herself. Or maybe it's just me (being a middle-Englander and landlubber) that thinks seagulls are less than lovely.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Glad you like them Scott. The lack of a second hand didn't really do it for me.

May I just add how lucky you are to have not only an understanding missus, but one who actually appreciates watches! (Mine wears a purple Boccia. Because it's purple.).


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Some Chaika ladies! :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Chaika must mean camel toe in english :tongue2:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

They're not exactly in the same league as the Raketa ladies....


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Lampoc said:


>


Indeed.

That double-watch-thing round the head could catch on. A neat way of getting to wear more of your collection that little bit more often. And the bonus is that it doesn't look ridiculous at all.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

not in the slightest on her, on me on the other hand would look a right [email protected]


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Lampoc said:


> They're not exactly in the same league as the Raketa ladies....


Donâ€™t forget Miss Amphibia 1967.


----------

